# upgrade problem : needs three hours?



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

I just finished doing an instant cake upgrade to 300GB in a S2 Tivo. Copying data from original drive was not required. The system boots up and shows 'Powering up' screen. After that it comes to 'Almost there.....' screen and then reboots. Sometimes it will show a message that an internal server error has occured and system will try to fix itself. It tells not to reboot or shut it down and leave it for three hours with phone line connected!!

Have you seen this? What is going on? 

BTW, what should be the jumper setting on the lone drive in Tivo S2? Master?

Thanks.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

The Jumper should be set to master.

Let it sit. Most times the TiVo will indeed correct the error and fix itself. Just let it do it's thing.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

supasta said:


> The Jumper should be set to master.
> 
> Let it sit. Most times the TiVo will indeed correct the error and fix itself. Just let it do it's thing.


Thanks. The jumper was set to mater. The problem is that I don't have a phone line connected to Tivo at this time. It was on network. Does it really need a phone line or can it use the network? Will it be able to use a VOIP line?

Thanks.

----------------------------------------------------------

Edit : I connected the Teleblend VOIP line to it. It still shows the 'leave it on for 3 hours' screen and reboots. Since the reboot cycle continues, it seems it is not doing anything.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

While it shouldn't matter, Tivo hard drive jumpers are set to CS from the factory. I've upgraded some Tivos that required being set one way while others didn't matter. It could be because of different drive manufacturers.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks mick66. I do remember that jumper for my original 40GB drive was at CS. I didn't think it would matter so I left it at master for the new drive. Anyway, I changed the jumper to CS setting but that didn't help.

I am taking my Tivo to a friend's house who has POTS line for his home phone. Let's see if that helps.

Thanks.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

Update : Even after hooking it up to a POTS line it continues the reboot cycle. Any suggestions folks? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

AZ_Tivo said:


> Update : Even after hooking it up to a POTS line it continues the reboot cycle. Any suggestions folks? Any help would be appreciated.


Reboot cycle can happen due to many factors so it's not always the hard drive.
If your power supply is bad it can happen as well.

If you know how to mount /var directory of your Tivo drive from a PC/linux and post "kernel" log it helps.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

I am more of a windows person. Can you tell me Linux commands to get that info? 

BTW, My original HD wasn't going past 'Powering up' screen. New one goes to 'Almost there' and finally tells me to leave it on for three hours and then call a number. So it maybe a HD thing.

Thanks.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Boot from your tools cd
Create a directory that the var partition will be mounted to (for example "mkdir /9")
Figure out which partition is var (usually /dev/hdc9 if the tivo drive is secondary master)
Mount that partition to the folder you created before "mount /dev/hdc9 /9"
Find the kernel log at /9/log/kernel and possibly /9/log/Okernel
Copy the file to your usb stick, floppy drive or other writable media "cp /9/log/kernel /whatever"


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

AZ_Tivo said:


> I am more of a windows person. Can you tell me Linux commands to get that info?
> 
> BTW, My original HD wasn't going past 'Powering up' screen. New one goes to 'Almost there' and finally tells me to leave it on for three hours and then call a number. So it maybe a HD thing.
> 
> Thanks.


If that's the case let it finish doing GSOD.

GSOD is a good thing at this point b/c it will try to fix your problem.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

spike2k5 said:


> If that's the case let it finish doing GSOD.
> 
> GSOD is a good thing at this point b/c it will try to fix your problem.


I did let it sit with a phone line plugged in for few hours. It kept on rebooting itself and never went past GSOD.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

AZ_Tivo said:


> I did let it sit with a phone line plugged in for few hours. It kept on rebooting itself and never went past GSOD.


You are using the correct instantcake image for your Tivo right?


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

I got a new image of IC and it works now. Thanks to all those who helped.


----------

